

Pig hunting with personal UAV - edmarferreira
http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/pig-hunting-with-personal-uav

======
surlyadopter
This was originally from the Something Awful forums. Lots more videos and info
here:
[http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=343...](http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3431642)

~~~
sciurus
"Special Message From Senor Lowtax Sorry, you must be a registered forums
member to view this page."

------
drzaiusapelord
All this tech and resourcefulness and there's no alternative to just killing
these pigs? Electric fence? UAV robots chasing them off? Sounds like he paid
almost $5,000 for the camera and the whole thing is pretty time intensive (all
night hunting).

